# Is my rat playing with me?



## killybutt (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi all! I've had my baby boys for a week now and I spend a lot of time just sitting in front of their open cage talking to them and giving them treats just trying to get them used to me. The other day I noticed Kotsu was scampering around, up and down the levels, hiding and peeping his head out at me, but only for a few seconds before he would run back out and find somewhere new to hide. It didn't seem like fear behavior because he was doing it so much and I was hardly moving - so as an experiment I put my hand near him and made to 'grab' him without actually doing it, while making a silly sound - and he kept running around, hiding for a second, then popping back up and coming back for more!
I'm fairly certain this is playing behavior but it is so new to me. Unlike a dog or cat rats don't seem to have such obvious physical markers for happiness (like a wagging tail)... In the past I have never been able to 'play' with my rats like this and I just hope I am not scaring him.
What does Rat Forum think??


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

definatley sounds like he's playing!! I have 2 new little girls that do this as well. They run around like crazy rats and then come after me. Sometimes they gently bite me. They're inciting you to play with them. Try gently grabbing them and ruffing up the top of their head (very very gently) or gently grabbing their little rattie rumps..this usually gets them all riled up!


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

Hand wrestling! ;D
Lexus does this where I will tickle him a bit, he popcorns around then back for more, he even flops on his back doing bunny kicks and rolling about.
He bounces and then starts grooming/nibbling my fingers. He's always been a momma's boy so he plays like this all the time


----------

